# Bootmanager installieren?



## Daaguru (6. September 2004)

Hi Tutorials.Team,

ich hab 2 IDE Festplatten und 1 SATA Platte (+Controller).

Habe auf die S-ATA Platte Knoppix installiert inkl. Lilo.
Auf den beiden IDE Platten habe ich kein OS.
Wie kann ich jetzt einen Bootmanager auf eine der IDE Platten installieren,
da ich Lilo von der S-ATA Platte nicht booten kann?

Danke
~daA|guRu~


----------



## MetallDragon (6. September 2004)

hmmm... von LILO habe ich wenig Ahnung aber bei grub geht es mit 
grub-install /dev/*Festplatte*. Sollte unter LILO ähnlich sein.


----------



## Erpel (6. September 2004)

Bei lilo kannst du das in der lilo.conf anpassen, wo genau steht in der manpage dazu.

```
man lilo.conf
```


----------



## JohannesR (6. September 2004)

Genau das! lilo.conf anpassen und `lilo' ausfuehren. Allerdings solltest du vorher evt. ueber den grub nachdenken, es bei weitem leistungsfaehigerer Bootstraploader.

http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/


----------

